# Rocking The Mvp2.0



## Kim

So, after months of using a sub standard el cheapo kit I finally upgraded myself to the MVP2.0 with the iClear30 clearo. OMFG!!! 


1061 puffs and I still haven't had to charge the battery - awesome!
I can tell the difference between my e-juice flavours now,... whereas before they all tasted the same, which was meh!
Initially I wasn't sure I'd be comfortable with the boxy shape, the MVP not overly heavy and actually fits well in my hand

Love it, love it, love it!!

Here's a pic

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Enjoy

That MVP is truly a fantastic little device for reliable ongoing vaping
So much so that I bought myself a second one!
LOL - with two of these fully charged I can vape for a very long time!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PeterHarris

this needs to become the official MVP thread!

i'll add the pic tonight

Silver with the Aero tank - mine
Black shine with the PT3 - the wifey's

@Metal Liz support the cause 
@Vape Den - my feelings on the Iclear 30 is very meh - get a bottom coil on that MVP! its even better!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz

lovely stuff @Vape Den 

always good to read such news

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kim

I'm going to OD on nicotine trying to run this battery down it seems lol!!
hhmm, a second mvp sounds good - I'm liking the black shine with the skull

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

black mvp2.0 with black or pink evod tanks, depending on the flavour flav for the day  i love my MVP

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kim

PeterHarris said:


> this needs to become the official MVP thread!
> 
> i'll add the pic tonight
> 
> Silver with the Aero tank - mine
> Black shine with the PT3 - the wifey's
> 
> @Metal Liz support the cause
> @Vape Den - my feelings on the Iclear 30 is very meh - get a bottom coil on that MVP! its even better!



Excellent plot!!
Hubby has the black MVP with a X.1 Clearo - I struggle with the X.1 - find it too airy.
Believe me after a Just k@k clearo, the iClear30 is a blessing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Where you compare the price of a dual set of Twisps and then the MVP starter kit there is simply no contest!

I have never heard of anyone that has bought an MVP that hasn't been really happy with it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keyaam

I sold both my MVPs a while back and a week later I bought another. No other Mod compares with its battery life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

why did you sell them


----------



## Silver

It's not just the battery life of the MVP thats good.
It also fires very nicely and consistently

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## MurderDoll

Cant wait for my MVP to arrive.
Will be rocking the Aero Tank on it non stop!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510

I think the best clearo on this device is a iclear 16B, it just works.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh

For me there is no better setup than my MVP and my iClear30s. Color matching purple

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> Cant wait for my MVP to arrive.
> Will be rocking the Aero Tank on it non stop!


Great combination. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sonja van Rooyen

has anyone had thread issues with their mvp2?


----------



## Sonja van Rooyen

have you had any thread issues with your mvp2


----------

